# How to mount NTFS partition



## balanga (Jun 12, 2016)

`gpart show da0`


```
=>       63  312581745  da0  MBR  (149G)
         63       1985       - free -  (993K)
       2048    3072000    1  !39  (1.5G)
    3074048  309504000    2  ntfs  [active]  (148G)
  312578048       3760       - free -  (1.8M)
```

`gpart list da0`


```
Geom name: da0
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 312581807
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: da0s1
   Mediasize: 1572864000 (1.5G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawtype: 39
   length: 1572864000
   offset: 1048576
   type: !39
   index: 1
   end: 3074047
   start: 2048
2. Name: da0s2
   Mediasize: 158466048000 (148G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 7
   length: 158466048000
   offset: 1573912576
   type: ntfs
   index: 2
   end: 312578047
   start: 3074048
Consumers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 160041885696 (149G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
```


`ntfs-3g /dev/da0s2 /mnt/windows`


```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ab2k (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, you trying to mount drive to /mnt/windows - I bet you did not made a directory for it (called windows). please make sure that windows directory is created in /mnt.


----------



## mseqs (Jun 12, 2016)

Please check the following below:

1st: Is the `fuse` kernel module loaded?
2nd: Did you tried a partition instead a slice? (da0p2 instead of da0s2) (`echo /dev/da*` may show you all the partitions/slices on this disk)
3rd: (as mentioned above) the directory /mnt/windows exists? and are you running it (the mount command) as root?


----------



## balanga (Jun 12, 2016)

ab2k said:


> Hi, you trying to mount drive to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have made sure about that before posting here


----------



## balanga (Jun 12, 2016)

mseqs said:


> Please check the following below:
> 
> 1st: Is the `fuse` kernel module loaded?
> 2nd: Did you tried a partition instead a slice? (da0p2 instead of da0s2) (`echo /dev/da*` may show you all the partitions/slices on this disk)
> 3rd: (as mentioned above) the directory /mnt/windows exists? and are you running it (the mount command) as root?



Actually , I came across this thread 317753 earlier which shed light on the problem. Indeed it was the absence of the `fuse` kernel module.


----------



## ab2k (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi again. Ahh, good, thank you. Asked it just because that it's a top 1 error while mounting 

1. check that you have loaded a fuse module `kldload fuse`
2. if you want it to be run at system start add corresponding line to /boot/loader.conf (don't remember a line actually)

```
fuse_load="YES"
or
fusefs_load="YES"
```
please consult a man page for a fuse to get correct line for a /boot/loader.conf


----------



## mseqs (Jun 12, 2016)

ab2k said:


> (don't remember a line actually)


It's fuse_load="YES", or `# kldload fuse`


----------



## ab2k (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi,

`kldload fuse` is to load a module in working system.

line with 
	
	



```
fuse_load="YES"
```
 (need to check it's name - it can be `fuse` or `fusefs`) must be added to /boot/loader.conf to load a module automatically at system start, if it's needed. Don't have any machine handly with a fuse installed.


----------



## MMacD (Aug 5, 2016)

I have the same problem

The fuse module is loaded

```
kldload: can't load fuse: module already loaded or in kernel
```

I know I'm trying to mount the correct partition:

```
gpart show ada1
=>  63  1953525105  ada1  MBR  (932G)
  63  125836641  2  freebsd  [active]  (60G)
  125836704  441  - free -  (221K)
  125837145  1827682920  1  ntfs  (872G)
  1953520065  5103  - free -  (2.5M)
```

but 
	
	



```
mount -t ntfs /dev/ada1s1 /I
mount: /dev/ada1s1: Operation not supported by device
```

Nothing in /var/log/messages after loading fuse.  

I didn't have this problem before upgrading to 10.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2016)

There's no mount_ntfs(8) anymore. Use ntfs-3g(8) or `mount -t ntfs-3g ....`.


----------



## Alathar (Feb 28, 2017)

I am having a similar problem.  12.0-CURRENT.   There is no mount_ntfs, no ntfs_3g ,etc.  Windows and Debian both see the filesystem just fine, so I know it is OK, but I don't seem to have the utilities to mount it.
kldload: can't load fuse: module already loaded or in kernel

```
# gpart show da0
=>        63  1953529793  da0  MBR  (932G)
          63  1953520002    1  ntfs  (932G)
  1953520065        9791       - free -  (4.8M)

# gpart list da0
Geom name: da0
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 1953529855
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: da0s1
   Mediasize: 1000202241024 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 32256
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawtype: 7
   length: 1000202241024
   offset: 32256
   type: ntfs
   index: 1
   end: 1953520064
   start: 63
Consumers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 1000207286272 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
# locate ntfs-3g
#
```
So - what's next?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 28, 2017)

Alathar said:


> So - what's next?


`pkg install fusefs-ntfs`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

Alathar said:


> I am having a similar problem. 12.0-CURRENT.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Alathar (Mar 4, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


Ah.  The only reason I'm running this is that it is the only image available for the Raspberry Pi 3 on the Raspbsd site right now - so - I'm just ahead of the game?  Wait a while and see if fusefs-ntfs shows up?


----------

